# wheezing? hacking?



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

i don't know if i've posted this already but...

my dog STILL is making "hacking" noises or "wheezing" noises AFTER we visited the vet. he was given 2 medicines, i know of which one of them was a cough suppressant. now my dog sounds like he has phlegm. is this normal? he's not lethargic..in fact VERY active..

and when he plays with the other dog (shiba inu-adult) in the house, he chases him but when he runs he makes like...a gagging/wheezing noise???

idk what's up with my dog. i told the vet this but..idk if he understood what i meant or maybe he is just a bad vet?


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I never use a cough suppresent. Caughing it up is natures way of getting rid of it. Sounds like the dog can't caugh it up until it gets overwhelming or he's physically active then he has to caugh a lot up at once.
Phlegm is a sign of a bacterial or viral infection and I think the color of the phlegm is a sign of which one it is. He's probably swallowing it tho.
I'd try another vet.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What meds does he have him on and how long has he been on them?


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

ive never seen my dog cough up phlem. it's like he is about to..but doesn't cough up anything. but you are probably right. he might be swallowing it? my vet said he was ok and nothing was wrong with him (they also did a fecal test). idk what the other medicine was for..he wasn't really clear on that..

one of the meds is: Amoxidrop (Amoxicillin) and the other is Metronidazol. i think the amoxidrop is the cough suppressant. not too sure what the other one is.

he's been taking this for twice a day. it's almost about to be a week soon (and his medicine is almost done)...and it seems like it's getting worse? but i know that when i take medicine..i sound bad for awhile (even after taking medicine) and then eventually im ok..but...idk if that's the same for dogs?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

The Amoxidrop (Amoxicillin) is an antibiotic, so he must have something bacterial going on. I might have another vet take a look or call your vet back with your concerns. I encourage you to ask questions - if it were my vet and he wasn't very clear on something, I would probe him until I was sure I understood what he was giving my dog and why and what I could expect. YOU are the client and you should be _very_ clear on what's being done to your dog no matter what. If you vet just doesn't want to take the time to explain in the first place, I think I would be finding a new one regardless. 
I hope gizmo gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Anything ending in "cillin" is a antibiotic. Sounds like the doc isn't communicating very well. Perhaps s/he is one of those who believe you should just do as they say, after all they know best don't they?
Don't leave the docs office until you have all the answers and understand whats going on and why. You are his customer and you have the right.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

It wouldn't be unusual with something respiratory to need more than just one week's worth of antibiotic. I would call the vet again. 

And if this isn't a vet that you've developed a professional relationship with, don't like the way he runs the office, etc...then I would ask people you know for suggestions of other vets in your area.


----------



## arlene80 (May 7, 2007)

Gizmobaby,dogs will cough like that when they have heart worms. Have you had your dog tested for heart worms? All dogs should be given heart worm med especially since the Katrina flooding when many dogs were displaced after being exposed to heart worms. Many of the dogs have been adopted all over the country so the condition has also spread thu out the country. I give my dog Heartgard Plus as a preventive. It is 'ivermectin/pyrantel'. You may want to discuss this with your vet. Good luck.


----------

